# Silent calling



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

OK, by it's nature it's hard to spot, but are there any clues when a cat is having a silent call?


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Spraying, our friends girl was a silent caller and that was the tell tail sign.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a silent caller the only way i know shes in call is by giving her a little tickle down south  she will then paddle her back legs.

Or if you have your own stud place her near him he should let you know.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I found that giving their tail bases a good hard scratch or patting their bums is a fairly good indication as they will show signs then. However, every cat is different I'm afraid.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

My silent girl would pee on my bed it seems, she also has had a few loud calls as well. But the cats aren't generally in my room. 

I always made a point of scritching her back, patting around her back end on the look out for silent calling and she showed no signs.

My girl is a bit different though, I know she called at 4 months with the breeder and was on the pill until coming to Aus at 9 months and she called during her month at the quarantine station and nothing loud until 18 months.
Then a loud call after having a litter, followed by a silent call weeks later. She's very low down in the hierarchy and catching sight of another entire seems to make her shut her mouth.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't have a stud and at present Lola is too small in my view - she is about 2.7kg depending which scales she is weighed on.

But none of the other signs - spraying / peeing, paddling, bum in air - and she is being bullied by my older neuter girl which I'm feeling might delay her calling. Also there are less than 8 hours of daylight / day here until the end of January, which might also affect her. 

Am crossing my fingers she waits another couple of months and grows in that time!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

So why are you concerned then? Do you think she might be calling? Is she more talkative or showing any signs at all?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

My older neutered girl is persecuting her and someone suggested she might be silent calling which was making things worse. However I suspect she is simply slow to mature, which is great!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I had the same concerns about my girl & she lives with a boisterous neutered female Maine Coon who tries to bully her. I think the impact is she calls rarely but she does call & didn't call until she was over a year old & then didn't call again for a year.


----------

